# Birthday gift for BF...



## juicycouturegrl (Apr 5, 2007)

so my boyfriend's birthday is on Monday...and as a surprise to him i went and had pictures taken of myself. he has no pictures of me, like professionally taken i mean, he has plenty of me taken with disposable cameras! and he has one picture of me in his wallet, one from 2 years ago...and my DAD is in the picture!!! so he is always telling me he needs one of just me, so earlier i had this bright idea that i would go take some pictures for him! does this sound sweet, cheap, or just plain lame?? because i thought it sounded like a nice idea at the time...i am planning on buying him some cologne he has been wanting too...just wanted some opinions. thanks!


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 5, 2007)

I think its a nice and sweet idea. Plus the fact that its very meaningful so im sure he will love it!


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 5, 2007)

I think you have a great idea=)


----------



## juicycouturegrl (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks! i really hope he likes them. i think they came out nicely, but eh.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 5, 2007)

I think it sounds like a sweet idea. I'd like photos of my boyfriend like that, so why not?


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm sure he will love it. My husband would love professional, sexy photos of me as a gift.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 5, 2007)

I think he'd like it, especially since he mentioned it himself anyway.


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2007)

i agree


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm sure he'll love it! I know my SO would love it if I did something like that for him.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 5, 2007)

totally go for it, girl!


----------



## semantje (Apr 5, 2007)

thats a great idea!!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 14, 2007)

he will love it


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

i think its a great idea


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 14, 2007)

Update?


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 17, 2007)

great idea, bet he will love it

I hate trying to think what to buy for birthday gifts its my boyf/sisters and my mums coming up in a few months and i have no idea what to get any of them


----------

